# Code : 2,252,0 - Solution to Canon Scanner Error:Cannot write or read file.



## giogio123 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am posting the solution to a problem to which I saw there is no solution on the web despite many have been looking ofr it.
I experienced this problem with ALL pcs (windows XP) to which I connected the Canon lide200 scanner.
After installation, testing it, it gives consistently the following error:
Cannot write or read file. - Code : 2,252,0
and because of it stops the scanning.
The following fixed the problem on all computers:
Activate the utility "MP navigator EX"
On the left-top click on Scan/Import
Click on "specify" (i.e. the settting for scan import) and change them to 75dpi and uncheck everything (I only needed to uncheck the "unsharp mask").
Test it now and it will work.
After that wills start working even restoring the settings.
Good luck.
Giovanni


----------

